

Open Source HTML5 Video Player with WebM/VP8 (from Zencoder, YC W10) - Heff
http://video-js.com/

======
maccman
Also, to shamelessly plug my own work: <http://flarevideo.com> \- Open Source
HTML5 Video player (with Flash fallback).

~~~
Heff
Cool, I like the skin options. Let me suggest some help.

FlareVideo doesn't play on the iPhone (at least not mine). Make sure you're
using the baseline encoding profile for h.264. iPhone won't play anything
else.

In your example you fall back to Flash for every browser but Safari. You
should probably have Ogg and WebM versions as well. You can encode to Ogg most
places. Zencoder is probably still your best bet for WebM/VP8.

You should also consider using the Video for Everyone embed code by Kroc
Camen.

Hope that helps. Nice start. I'd love to have your help on VideoJS. :)

~~~
nailer
> I'd love to have your help on VideoJS.

Why don't you message MacMann and talk about it? If you're both working in the
same space there could be a lot of benefits to working together.

------
andreyf
Would be nice if the <esc> button was bound to leave-full-screen.

------
jherdman
Can someone explain to me why we need these solutions? Shouldn't everything
just gracefully fall back anyways (with the exception of Firefox and H.264,
that is)?

~~~
Heff
The initial purpose for an HTML5 player is a consistent player look between
browsers, as well as some additional functionality not built into the
browsers' default players yet (e.g. full-window/fullscreen modes.) I imagine
with time these libraries will expand to have a lot more of the functionality
you can currently find in many flash video players.

------
weaksauce
I got the video to play on my iPad but couldn't get it to show the controls
again after fullscreen. Any idea why?

~~~
Heff
Working on a fix for this. It's a problem with fixed positioning on the iPad.

------
risotto
Does this handle <audio> playback too?

Proper handling of audio codecs and fallback, a playback widget, and perhaps
loading an image into the video section, would suit my needs quiet well.

Maybe next weekend I'll try to add this myself.

------
Judson
hmm, sometimes I wonder how two (almost exactly the same) titles to the same
story can have such different receptions.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370616>

------
rivo
It seems that HTML5 will force people to allow embedding Javascript. How will
we be able to avoid cross-site scripting attacks this way?

~~~
adamdecaf
I didn't have to enable javascript to play the video (chromium), all you have
to do is create the video element and load the source. Then all extra commands
can be loaded with javascript.

<video controls> <source src="video.ogg" /> </video>

<script> function load_video_extras() { ... } </script>

------
hong
Very nice, love it! I got to say, just as good as flash in quality and much
less weight

------
stcredzero
How about a SWF -> JS Compiler for added performance?

~~~
nailer
I don't think there's any SWF to compile - the idea is to replace Flash using
WebM content and a great HTML player instead, not (like the other project
posted today) a replacement that uses the existing content with a great HTML
player.

------
not_an_alien
Fullscreen video plays like shit in latest stable Firefox, video has no sound.

Playback is ok in latest Chrome, fullscreen is in-window, so no real
fullscreen.

And people say HTML5 is the future _now?_ I just hope those players that have
a 'fall-back' to Flash allow you to set the Flash version as the default one.

How do I _disable_ HTML5?

~~~
adamdecaf
> Fullscreen video plays like shit in latest stable Firefox, video has no
> sound. I'm pretty sure that it's a known issue.

> Playback is ok in latest Chrome, fullscreen is in-window, so no real
> fullscreen. Webkit has implemented a fullscreen api, and it's being added to
> the latest dev chromium.

> And people say HTML5 is the future now? I just hope those players that have
> a 'fall-back' to Flash allow you to set the Flash version as the default
> one. > How do I disable HTML5?

Alright, why don't you develop a cross compatible, open standard that has
agreement from Apple, Microsoft, Mozilla, Google, and Opera? Why don't you
just whip out a fresh new coded, that supports: playback, streaming media,
multiple bit-rates, text overlays (captions), accessibility (for screen
readers), multiple langauge apis (captions, text overlays), and without
patents or copyrights over the codec.

The "HTML5 video sucks" argument is bull, HTML5 is still a _developmental
specification_ , it's NOT a standard. Being that it's still in development
assuming that it will work flawlessly would be like assuming some beta (or
alpha) level product would work without bugs. Give HTML5 until the end of the
year (2010) and then see where the progress is.

